# Doing the right things but still...



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

This will actually sound pretty far fetched to you, but chronic UTI's can be a sign of food intolerances (allergies). My female suffered repeatedly with chronic, UTI's that cleared up with antibiotics, and returned shortly after treating the symptoms. A change in diet, in her case the removal of chicken and corn, proved to be the solution to preventing the infections.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Charliethree said:


> This will actually sound pretty far fetched to you, but chronic UTI's can be a sign of food intolerances (allergies). My female suffered repeatedly with chronic, UTI's that cleared up with antibiotics, and returned shortly after treating the symptoms. A change in diet, in her case the removal of chicken and corn, proved to be the solution to preventing the infections.


Hmmm, that is not something I have considered. Her food is Wellness white fish and sweet potatoe but she does eat a variety of treats for training purposes. I'll have to experiment with that.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

this is not what you want to hear, but have you considered an ultrasound of her bladder? Sometimes recurring UTIs are caused by a growth in the bladder.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

I don't have any great advice, but I just wanted to say good luck. I'll be thinking of you guys and hoping everything gets better and you find a good solution!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

hotel4dogs said:


> this is not what you want to hear, but have you considered an ultrasound of her bladder? Sometimes recurring UTIs are caused by a growth in the bladder.


No problem...actually a few years ago I had an ultrasound on her bladder done to rule out a mass or something. At the time they thought she had cancer (scary) but it turned out to be a large clot due to the severe infection. We had the ultrasound redone when the infection had cleared and the US looked perfect.
This infection thing has been going on for years....


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Just a though.... Are they taking a sterile sample? Our Tasha showed a uti when we took the sample for months but they finally took a sterile sample and nothing grew.

Hope you can find the cause and it is nothing serious. Keeping Baylee in our thoughts and prayers.


----------

